# Well I suppose I should share.



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are pics of Dakota (an 11 year old shep that I was pet sitting) Playing with his fave football toy. With my Yellow Lab in tow. I would show pics of my other pets but they dont fit in for this forum environment.

Here he was the first night, he got to sleep with me 









Here he was several weeks later messing around.




























On a much more serious note here are pics of his whole body. I was trying to determine if he was an American shep with the notorious sloped hips or a mix of American and European bloodlines). Needless to say his hips where giving out on him. Any input on this mystery is welcomed, since if I get my shepherd I want one without the sloping hips... and I still cant tell the difference between German and American GSDs.



















Either way he is back home to spend the last few months with his family, though I hope to see him one more time, at least to say goodbye, though we had an awesome two months together.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wonderful how well the dogs got along!

Hard to tell his lines for me from his age and the angle of the shots. May just be a nice American GSD...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Maximum picture size is 800 x 600. Please resize your pictures before posting.

Thanks!


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

They are resizing automatically for me... Though if it becomes an issue I will remove the


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The first 3 pictures are 2451 x 1838, 2284 x 1713, and 2526 x 1894. I don't think removing the Img tags will help. What you can do is upload your pictures to photobucket at the correct size, that's what I do. I keep the original hi-res version on my computer and choose the option to upload them to photobucket at 800 x 600. 

You can't go back and edit your post, but if you delete them from photobucket it will break the link, and then you can upload them at the smaller size and re-post them.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous guy!


----------

